# new to forum - Catvos 4" vs 6" ???



## creed

I am new to this forum, but right out the gate I have a question about Catvos Lifts.. I am looking into getting a 4" or 6" lift for my 2010 renegade and upgrading my 27" 589 tires to either 29.5" Silverbacks, Outlaws or possibly even Terminators.. I do alot of mud ridding and some hard trail ridding so i am curious if i should go with the 4" of 6" lift and what kind of tires would ya'll recommend...?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

After reading of the issues with big lifts and trails, I'd stick to the 4" with some 31" Outlaws. My 31's ride smooth and pull good in the mud. I have no experience with Terminators, but they do look good. They should ride good too, with the flat profile they have. I can tell you 30" backs will shake some at low speeds.


----------



## Polaris425

I think you'd be ok with either... there are several guys here running lifts on their 'gades, maybe they will chime in soon....

If it were me, and I were wanting to go big on a brute Id just go 6" b/c (and this is for brutes im not sure about the gade prices) the 6" isnt that much more than the 4". The cost difference is so little you will think, why not just get the 6" then..... But on the other hand, I REALLY like the stance of the 4" on the gades.... not to big not to little, it's just right. So if I were buying for a 'gade, I would be in your shoes most likely trying to figure out the same thing... lol (yeah a lot of help I was, right? haha)

FilthyRedneck has had both kits on his brute, so he can really tell you a lot on the differences between riding on 4 and riding on 6.

Here's a reply from him, to someone asking about a 4" kit for their brute, again I know dif. quad but, you can get some info about 4 vs 6

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14603


----------



## creed

Polaris425 said:


> I think you'd be ok with either... there are several guys here running lifts on their 'gades, maybe they will chime in soon....
> 
> If it were me, and I were wanting to go big on a brute Id just go 6" b/c (and this is for brutes im not sure about the gade prices) the 6" isnt that much more than the 4". The cost difference is so little you will think, why not just get the 6" then..... But on the other hand, I REALLY like the stance of the 4" on the gades.... not to big not to little, it's just right. So if I were buying for a 'gade, I would be in your shoes most likely trying to figure out the same thing... lol (yeah a lot of help I was, right? haha)
> 
> FilthyRedneck has had both kits on his brute, so he can really tell you a lot on the differences between riding on 4 and riding on 6.
> 
> Here's a reply from him, to someone asking about a 4" kit for their brute, again I know dif. quad but, you can get some info about 4 vs 6
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14603


 

Thanks for the input. The price difference between the 4" and 6" is only like $200.. The 6" lift looks sick, but i think the 4" would be more practical..


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah that's how I feel as well. I mean there's already so much clearance on the back of those gades with the trailing arms... adding 4" back there, then bigger tires REALLY sits them up nice.


----------



## creed

Here are some pics of my buddy's bike (that got stolen right before i got mine).. But i love the way this thing sets.. He has (had) 29.5 laws with a 6" Catvos lift..


----------



## Polaris425

yeah that's sick.


----------



## jctgumby

Yeah I like that


----------



## creed

His bike is an earlier model, before they came out with the white plastics.. He had his plastics dipped white and the center pod dipped with a corbon fiber / skull graphics.


----------



## filthyredneck

I know you've already seen my opinion about the 4 vs 6".... But let it be known thats only how I feel about the brute lift.....and i'd still like to have another 6", its just that the rear boots get hot and rip if you don't keep them in the mud/water 90% of the time. On the other hand.... If I had an Outty or a Gade I'd be rockin a 6 or 8" Catvos for sure! The trailing arm setup that the Canams have doesn't present the same boot issues that we have on the rear of the Brutes. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24

Thats a nice gade.


----------



## creed

Thanks for compliments.. as far as the lift goes, i'm really want the 6" but in actuallity the 4" is more suitable for my trail ridding, and my wife drives the gade when we go to the sand dunes.. I'm gonna get with my buddy before i buy it though. He knows Scott with Cavtos in Shreveport so he will know all the pro's and con's and what would suit my ridding style the most...

I just need to break down and buy my wife a 500 gade and use that for trail ridding and at the dunes that way i can deck out the 800 all i want.. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

ya'll go up to forest hill?


----------



## creed

Polaris425 said:


> ya'll go up to forest hill?


Yeah, we ride the trails in Kasatchi national forest and also go to LA Dunes which are both around the Forest Hill area. I also have a 400EX that I ride at the dunes and on the trails.. My wife drives the gade when we go there.. Thats the only reason i'm even considering the smaller lift is consideration for her when she's trail riding. But of course i would have to put my 589's or factory tires back on if we would go ride the trails at Kasatchi cause they have a 1" lug law.. $50 fine if you get caught with anything 1" or larger.


----------



## creed

If you haven't been to the Dunes in a while, they are now under new ownership. The park is real clean, they smooth the dunes reguarly and even set up designated drag strips that they keep well manicured.. even put in a mud pit.. Very thick mud.. Took 2 honda 500's to pull me out and one snapped a shaft..


----------



## Polaris425

cool.. nah I havent been down there in years... not since I sold the 350X.


----------



## creed

Going back to the lift and tires.. If i were go with a 29.5 tire, would i / should i have work done to my clutches?


----------



## filthyredneck

The local dealer here said that the factory setup is capable of 29.5s....if you treat it right. WE ALL KNOW THAT AIN'T HAPPENING! Personally, if I could afford it, i'd go ahead and get some mild clutch work done, should pay for itself in the long run if it keeps you from eating up belts. From what I've seen/read, Airdam seems to be the most popular here for the canams... I can't speak from experience though. Everybody has their own opinions, and sure this thread will get lots of them, just do your homework and make sure you are getting what you want for the money your going to spend.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## creed

filthyredneck said:


> The local dealer here said that the factory setup is capable of 29.5s....if you treat it right. WE ALL KNOW THAT AIN'T HAPPENING! Personally, if I could afford it, i'd go ahead and get some mild clutch work done, should pay for itself in the long run if it keeps you from eating up belts. From what I've seen/read, Airdam seems to be the most popular here for the canams... I can't speak from experience though. Everybody has their own opinions, and sure this thread will get lots of them, just do your homework and make sure you are getting what you want for the money your going to spend.
> 
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


Thanks - I will definitly look into it. I did read up about the Airdam clutches a little bit yesterday and they sound like thats the direction i am going to go in..


----------



## creed

After doing some reading I have come to the conclusion that I dont know Jack about clutches :dunno:!!! Any suggestions on what work I need done? I did send Adam a message on Facebook asking his thoughts... But want some second feed back.. Also, since I dont know jack about clutches, how hard are they to work on???


----------



## DTX

You really don't need much. There are clutch kits you can get or you could even just put a heavier spring in the secondary to raise your shiftout and give you some extra belt pinch. You don't need aftermarket clutches for 30" tires.


----------



## Slippybad

I love my 4" catvos on the outti









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.475377,-90.590523


----------



## Polaris425

^ The outty's look REALLY sweet w/ a 4" CATVOS... better stance than the brutes IMO.


----------



## filthyredneck

X2^^^ I like that as well. My 4" is now off of my brute and its up on jacks, goin back BIG again :rockn:
I can definitely tell Catvos put alot more work into the 4" CanAm lifts than they did the brute lifts.....my 4" just doesn't have that "WoW" factor like my old 6" had.


----------



## speedman

10" catvos for the win!!!! Nothing else lol, but if I get a can am then it's a 6" catvos or 7" from performance Atv. There lifts look good. And I've seen videos of em' getting abused so they hold lol.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## creed

Slippybad said:


> I love my 4" catvos on the outti
> View attachment 9171
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.475377,-90.590523


Whats your GC on the Outti with the 4" lift?? You have 29.5's or 31's?


----------



## Slippybad

creed said:


> Whats your GC on the Outti with the 4" lift?? You have 29.5's or 31's?


Without the 2" pipe spacers and sitting on 31" laws I can drive over a 5 gallon bucket. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hkhco4


----------



## filthyredneck

Slippybad said:


> Without the 2" pipe spacers and sitting on 31" laws I can drive over a 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hkhco4


 What clutching are you running to pull 31s? I bought a renegade recently, and have everything I need to put my 31s under it, but havn't done it yet due to still having a stock clutch. Been thinking about a kit that QSC offers @ $300 (for the stock clutches) since I'm not ready to drop a grand in a full clutch yet.


----------



## Slippybad

Stock clutch I need to do some clutch work cause my belt starts to burn when I put it in the bed of the f250


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sfkrvm


----------



## JLOWERY

filthyredneck said:


> What clutching are you running to pull 31s? I bought a renegade recently, and have everything I need to put my 31s under it, but havn't done it yet due to still having a stock clutch. Been thinking about a kit that QSC offers @ $300 (for the stock clutches) since I'm not ready to drop a grand in a full clutch yet.


Justin VFJ is doing Can Am clutches now if they're anything like what he does to the Brutes it'd be worth it.

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck

I'll have to look into VFJ....last I heard he wasn't messin with 800's, only the 1000's.


----------



## linkage

If you ride more mud than trail go 6", I had 7" rilla lift on renegade and rode through same trails as 2" lifted brutes. Just make sure to break in the axles right and wont have heat issues. There is alot less issues with the can ams with big lifts than the brutes (bushings,heated boots). But I did more mud riding than trails, if you do more trail then mud, I would go with the 4".

As far as clutch cheap(under $40) and easy way, order you a red EPI secondary spring and you will be good to go and you can swap it out in a few minutes and if you wanted to go a little more do a silver primary spring. Expensive way, ( and IMO a waste of $$) have one made by airdam.


----------



## filthyredneck

I want to get the Performance ATV 6" for it, but that'll be down the road sometime. I ride through every mud hole I come across unless it looks like its gonna go over my snorks....only time I ever trail ride is when we go up to River Run, and even then me and Walker are constantly jumping off the perfectly good main trail to go drive through some slop lol. I did more homework on the QSC kit for $300 and found out its not something that I want to waste money on.....If I were to buy a full kit with springs and weights I'd get the Dalton Mudder kit, green/yellow primary and yellow/black secondary with 6 new weights. I've followed you around in several posts about your clutching though and if you've been turning 32s then I can't see any reason what you have wouldn't work for me. I am going to give the epi springs a shot first I think, that way I'm only $65 or so into my clutching, and if I'm not happy with that then I'll try out something else. I just picked up an Outty Max with a 7" Rilla lift on 32 backs with Airdam stuff in it....havn't got to ride it yet due to a couple things needing fixed, picked it up dirt cheap due to some stuff being broke, but after today it looks like it's gonna end up costing me less than $200 to fix everything :rockn: ...Previous owner was one of those guys that owned a nice bike but didn't know how to work on it and would rather pay somebody else to fix it for him....this time I think it bit him in the butt and I just happened to be in the right place at the right time to get it. But once I get her back on the trail I'll get to see what Airdam is all about....its got the CV Tech primary and machined secondary. If I like it enough I'll put it on the gade.


----------



## JPs300

^ You will like the CVTech & machined secondary. Very noticable difference on my bud's XMR and hes already got over twice the hours on this belt as he was getting with his stock primary.


----------



## linkage

I ran 70 hours on same belt with 32's and a blue EPI secondary and silver primary. Woulda have went longer but I sold it and have not spoken to the new owner. Red secondary will do fine for lesser tire, I am running red on my commander 1000 with 30's. Below is a picture of the type of stuff I would get stuck in and did not spin a belt. By the way I was pulled out by a jeep in that picture because a lifted brute and king quad at the same time couldnt do it.


----------



## JPs300

^ getting it done. 

Robert got maybe 60ish hours each out of his first two belts. They were still working ok, but were starting to "squak" at engagement and took more rpm to get the tires turning. - With the CVTech or QSC primary you get a lower starting gear ratio, even more so if you also have the secondary machined. Taking off with the tires in a situation like your above pic and slow speed technical type stuff while trail riding is noticably easier with the aftermarket primary. - Really helps smooth out the power w/o adding any stall or raising the trail speed rpm.


----------



## JPs300

* Side note, that is an awesome stuck pic, especially knowing how much bike there was under all that


----------



## linkage

I hear ya JP, and I know from riding with you guys Robert gets it DONE! Especially with his lady friend from okeechobee riding with him for encouragement lol I would post a pic but dont think it would last long on here before removed haha. 

I would probably like them clutch mods ,I just have never had the ambition to pay that much when what I had has worked.


----------



## JPs300

Hahahaha - we haven't brought his gf out in a little while, need to though. She's been quietly riding the honda solo....which is still sitting in the shed broke since that weekend. 

It's definitely not a cheap addition on the bike, but really fine tunes the bike out nicely for all types of riding. He's got the CVTech from airdam, I will probably try the QSC primary in a few months after I get mine.


----------



## Kingquadjim

Go ahead and do the 6" so you don't say down the road you wish you would have lol..I have the 6" with a CVTech Primary and love it.


----------



## filthyredneck

Thats NICE! :rockn:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

creed said:


> If you haven't been to the Dunes in a while, they are now under new ownership. The park is real clean, they smooth the dunes reguarly and even set up designated drag strips that they keep well manicured.. even put in a mud pit.. Very thick mud.. Took 2 honda 500's to pull me out and one snapped a shaft..


 
i love that hole there ma king walks it lol


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Oh my!!! WOW, where do I start? 

Guys, listen....it's not that difficult. 2" pipe lift and forward floor board mod and you can fit a 31" under there easy....with ZERO rubbing!! You should have almost a "5 gallon bucket" lift after that's done. 
As far as clutching, IMO just change EITHER your fly weights OR springs, unless you plan to race it. MY personal preference was the springs and 3 fly weights. That gave me a 1900 stall and 7500 rpm shift out!! Perfect for my 30" backs that I slung the hell out of. Untouchable, but again I never raced my bike. ///clutches are freaking the best, but on a budget, I can't afford to spend $950 at P-ATV. Call there and talk to Trey Thornton, he will hook you up with a bad arse /// clutch. 
You can ask anyone that saw my Gade run, they'll tell you it was truly one of a kind BAD ARSE!!!! 
This is MY .02. Like it or not, this is what worked best for MY application.


----------

